# Martin 250 Turret



## PV-2 Guy (Jan 20, 2009)

Hello -

I'm wondering if someone has a source for the Martin decals that appeared on the armor plate, or data plates?
We are restoring the turret to working order this Spring, at least so we can turn it with the hand cranks, and need a little help.

Also, anything on the B-3 drift sight? Manuals, diagrams etc? We have three of them, and need some assitance with restoration.

Thank you for any help!

PV-2 Guy
amhf.org


----------

